# Motor Cycle Stunt goes Horrible Wrong at Shrine Circus in Saginaw, MI



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 7, 2012)

"Unforeseen accident" sends two Shrine Circus performers to Saginaw hospitals | MLive.com
(This one has a video)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-ap-mi-circus-motorcycle,0,6552716.story

The rider seems to have hit a guy wire. He fell 25' and has a broken femur, wrist, elbow and shoulder. 

Apparently someone was supposed to have moved the wire out of the way, but did not? Perhaps more details will emerge.

Also frustrating is the fact that someone decided to kill all the lights right after the accident. I'd say thats the last thing I'd want in an emergency - a total blackout.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 7, 2012)

There is nothing about this incident that says accident to me, it was pure negligence on behalf of probably several people. The rigger that should have moved the wire, the safety spotter/spotters that should have been checking to make sure it was moved, and the bike rider should have looked while making his slow passes.


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

It says both jumpers were hurt but I only saw the one. I thought they were supposed to jump in opposite directions.


----------



## josh88 (Feb 8, 2012)

From the looks of it there were 2 guys on bikes, but only one was injured and the other injury was a person on the ground.

"Headford broke his femur, or thigh bone" (from the impact/fall)
"and Basner was hit in the face by a flying cable." (a local shriner)

So I think something came free after the impact and struck someone on the ground. The other jumper never left the ground in the video.


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

josh88 said:


> From the looks of it there were 2 guys on bikes, but only one was injured and the other injury was a person on the ground.
> 
> "Headford broke his femur, or thigh bone" (from the impact/fall)
> "and Basner was hit in the face by a flying cable." (a local shriner)
> ...


I didn't think so either. Sounds like you have it, thanks.


----------

